# what kind of oil should i use. reply ASAP



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

i have a ga1.6de with about 127,000 miles on it and most fo the time when i start it up it like a dry start an it has some chatter noise in the top end thinking its a valve or something. what i want to ask it what weight oil should i use for my oil change this time im running 10w40 castrol syntec in it. but i was thinking maybe some 20w50 and a bottle of lucas oil stabilizer.let me know asap


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

The problem is not your oil but the filter. Replace the filter every time you change your oil with a K&N oil filter! I use Moble 1 5w-20 and a K&N oil filter, it was the most used setup back when the GA16DE powered B14 where being moded all the time.! Been running this for a while with no dry start ups and no oil leaks (replaced the front main before using such a light oil!).


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

My suggestion would be to give AMSOIL a try. 100% fully synthetic. Should eliminate your chatter. May be worth a try.


----------



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

well yesterday i used 20w50 royal purple fully synthetic and a k&n filter. i have used filters before and they work great. thanks tho


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nismo_200sx said:


> well yesterday i used 20w50 royal purple fully synthetic and a k&n filter. i have used filters before and they work great. thanks tho


Have to disagree. This filters are like $14 a piece and they do not filter any better than Motorcraft for $10 cheaper. I have ran this filter and seems to work the best with store brand oil. 20/50 is a pretty thick oil which can cause starting issues. I've ran 10W30 in mine and I'm at 154k with no issues. Don't waste your money on expensive filters, just keep it changed every 3,000 miles.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Yah K&n filters are good but I believe that they are overrated for sure and that there are alternitives that will perform just as good. Do your homework and you will see what I am talking about....


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

schoust said:


> Yah K&n filters are good but I believe that they are overrated for sure and that there are alternitives that will perform just as good. Do your homework and you will see what I am talking about....


Check this out on filters:
Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources
and 

Bob Is The Oil Guy.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nismo_200sx said:


> well yesterday i used 20w50 royal purple fully synthetic and a k&n filter. i have used filters before and they work great. thanks tho


If your motor is in good shape, using a 20W50 could be harmful to the motor under normal street use; instead use a 5W30 or a 10W30. However under extreme hot conditions, a 20W50 would be OK to use.

I've been using Mobil-1 10W30 along with Purolator oil filters for many years with great success. Like others are saying, change the oil filter every 3,000 mi.


----------



## nadrealista (Feb 15, 2007)

this sounds like you upper timing chain tensioner is gone


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

rogoman said:


> If your motor is in good shape, using a 20W50 could be harmful to the motor under normal street use; instead use a 5W30 or a 10W30. However under extreme hot conditions, a 20W50 would be OK to use.
> 
> I've been using Mobil-1 10W30 along with Purolator oil filters for many years with great success. Like others are saying, change the oil filter every 3,000 mi.


My thoughts exactly. A $40 oil change on this car is a simple waste unless you're racing. $10 does the trick for me and she still runs perfect with 154k on it.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

nadrealista said:


> this sounds like you upper timing chain tensioner is gone


This seems to be common on this car, even tough I haven't done it yet.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jun 26, 2008)

maroonsentra said:


> This seems to be common on this car, even tough I haven't done it yet.


It's real simple to do. I did mine in like 45 min and the tensioner from Autozone was $57.


----------



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

see when talking about this tensioner it sounds like a valve but after my motor warms up it kinda goes away could it still be that


----------



## nadrealista (Feb 15, 2007)

pop the valve cover and look what you tensioner looks like...if chain made a grove in the plastic then it it time to change it.

I changed mine today, reset the timing and car is running like a champ again.

this is what new one looks like:
http://info.rockauto.com/getimage/g...tp://info.rockauto.com/BeckArnley/0241138.jpg


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

over 100,000Km use castrol 20W50 and a fram or purolator oil filter


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

partfinder4204 said:


> over 100,000Km use castrol 20W50 and a fram or purolator oil filter



20W50 is way to thick for this car. Plus, in the winter, good luck getting it started at very cold temps. Use 10W30.


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

i would agree with nadrealista the tensioner is making noise and needs replacement-a common fault in GA16 engines


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

partfinder4204 said:


> i would agree with nadrealista the tensioner is making noise and needs replacement-a common fault in GA16 engines


I believe you can buy the whole kit but recommend getting any parts from courtsey


----------

